# Coughing, runny nose?



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

She could just have a cold. I would just watch her for a week. If she gets worse, call the vet. Otherwise she'll probably get over it in a week unless it's allergies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Horses can go through periods of coughing due to a variety of reasons other than being sick...dust, pollen, allergies, irritation, etc. Just keep an eye on her. If she stops eating or drinking, becomes lethargic, or starts becoming congested (breathing will be noticeably labored like having a chest cold), get the vet out.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

When you say she has a snotty nose, is the discharge thin and clear, or is it thick and colored? 

If the latter, call the vet immediately, as that can indicate an infection and/or something contagious that can be passed to other horses.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

maura said:


> When you say she has a snotty nose, is the discharge thin and clear, or is it thick and colored?
> 
> If the latter, call the vet immediately, as that can indicate an infection and/or something contagious that can be passed to other horses.


 It is of medium thickness and it is a milky white..

She seems to be a bit better today, no coughing when she was eating this morning.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I would start her on antihist and call the vet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

If you are in a home boarding situation, you could adopt a wait and see protocol, though if she were my horse, I'd be calling the vet. 

If you board at a public or private barn with horses other than your own, or your horse is exposed to other horses over fencelines or riding trails, then you need to call the vet immediately. If what your mare has is contagious, and I were a boarder in your barn, or a neighboring horse owner, and found out that your horse showed symptoms for days before you called a vet, I'd be livid.


----------



## Camigurl (Aug 14, 2011)

Since you said she stopped coughing, i think it may have been the hay. My hose does this sometimes. There are a few bales that will make him start to cough and with the cough sometimes he gets a runny nose. I just water the hay, as you said you did, and within a day or two it's cleared up. Pay attention and if it doesn't go away or something else happens call a vet.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

maura said:


> If you are in a home boarding situation, you could adopt a wait and see protocol, though if she were my horse, I'd be calling the vet.
> 
> If you board at a public or private barn with horses other than your own, or your horse is exposed to other horses over fencelines or riding trails, then you need to call the vet immediately. If what your mare has is contagious, and I were a boarder in your barn, or a neighboring horse owner, and found out that your horse showed symptoms for days before you called a vet, I'd be livid.


 She is only with my horses..
I rode her hard today and there was barely any discharge, so I think she will be OK and I will just keep soaking her hay.

If she gets any worse or shows bad symptoms, I will call the vet.

Thanks everyone
VB


----------

